# Kibble for a pregnant mouse



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

Can she have too much?
She stores all that I give her in the next box.
Is this okay?


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

Nest* box


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

shes probably just storing some away so she has a little stock pile for when the bubs are born, i wouldnt worry about it  x


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

haha, alright.
Thanks


----------

